
Mike Maples: “You Have to Be Willing to Throw it all away” [video] - thiele
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/22/mike-maples-you-have-to-be-willing-to-throw-it-all-away-video/
======
ojbyrne
So I've been marginally involved with a couple of Mike Maple's less successful
ventures. At digg, his involvement was basically put money on the table in one
round, and (apparently) take money off the table at a higher valuation in a
later round (not exactly "willing to throw it all away"). I've also been a
customer of Egnyte.com, which seems starved for funds.

So in a world, where "entrepreneurs have all the power," what exactly does he
bring to the table?

Apparently he impresses investors, but so did Bernie Madoff.

~~~
switch
great point.

personally, am sick and tired of VCs pretend they know stuff and that they
care about entrepreneurs.

If they care that much why don't they just give away money for free to the
startups they think are promising.

